# what level do you unlock the kiddie series?



## dabbler (Dec 1, 2017)

need them to finish the final Stretch Goal...


----------



## dabbler (Dec 1, 2017)

just answered my own question, level 30 gets you to at least 2 Kiddie items. I guess more are coming for me soon!


----------



## Bcat (Dec 1, 2017)

yeah, as far as I know villager and furniture unlocks are completely random. I got my first kiddie furniture at level 34.


----------

